# Bayou Texar



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

I went on a little trial run in the newly rigged boat last night and wound up catching a 26 inch Speck in Bayou Texar. Now I've heard different stories about eating the fish out of there, what's the truth?

Thanks for the help!
Ben


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

ive eaten everything i catch out of there. bayou chico is the one you dont want to eat out of lol. but texar is good


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I have eatin all the fish i have caught there... np (cept I know have a 3rd eye) lol just kidding


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

I would not eat anything from Texar. However, I'll be willing to bet that most other posts will disagree with me.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

i say do it if ya like but dont make it a habit! haha


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

I appreciate the input. UWF did a study on Texar but its hard make sense of the results as far as the effects on the fish. I've heard all the negatives about the water quality but I didn't know if it was just local lore or true. The fish seemed to be fine, no marks, wierd odor or anything out of the ordinary, I'll try one and see if I grow an extra arm! I guess if I'm still eating the fish from the gulf after the spill the bayou fish shouldn't be that big of a concern.


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

I flounder gig in bayou Texar all the time and I am not throwing back a flounder. I never noticed anything wrong with them. Besides, its all of the mercury poison thats going to kill us fish eaters. :thumbup:


----------

